
Unix Folklore - signa11
http://www.peteradamsphoto.com/unix-folklore/
======
rumcajz
They had "Plan 9 from outer space" figure in the lab. It may have inspired
Plan 9 OS. Nice to see how these small details percolate.

~~~
c22
It says "The model of Tor was created by Bell Labs researcher Tom Duff as a
nod to the movie’s influence on the naming of the “Plan 9 from Bell Labs”
operating system. Plan 9 was the last version of UNIX developed at Bell Labs."

------
the_clarence
This is really not interesting

